# root tabs?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I was looking for a few tips on how to improve the health and look of my planted tank without adding any high end equipment. My plants are growing and rooting fairly well and Im not worried about them dieing but I know they could be doing a little better.

I have a 30 gallon low tech planted aquarium with anubias, cryptocrine, micro sword, and java moss. 1.5 wpg flouresent and about 3-4 in of gravel substrate. I fert with nutrafin plant gro once every 3 to 4 days after I do a pwc.

Iv been thinking about using root tabs as well as the liquid fert. can I use both? and also I came across alot of diy co2 system that are simple to make. does anyone have experience with them and would you recomend one?*thumbsup thanx


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

YEs you can add the root tabs,the microsword will love it.I myself run DIY CO2.I got the recipe off aquatic eden.Mine lasts about a month.Mine I use the ocean spray bottle,its made to handle pressure better than the two litres IMO.And I use black silicon tubing instead of airline.My diffuser is a broken chopstick.Not the best,but since my daughter broke both my glass ones,then I have no choice!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you want to get the most out of your plants, it has to eventually include CO2. The two basic necessities of plants is light and CO2. You would see a vast improvement with CO2 since you're already providing other nutrients. Root tabs can completely replace other forms of fertilization if you are doing it for all of your plants. Just depends on the plant.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

ok thanks alot. Im gonna try the root tabs and diy c02. How do I know If its working? im gonna put the hose from the system into my filter. and also Is there a way to tell if the yeast/suger mixture is spent?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most mixtures will last about a month, give or take. You'll usually start to see decline in bubbles over time.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

what would be a good c02 recipe be for a 30 gallon aquarium? and will I see the bubbles in the bottle or will they be coming out of the tubing? Im in the process of making it now and id like to have it up and running by tonight or tomorow. Thanks alotfor the help.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

An easy way for me to know is I have a homemade bubble counter.When the bubbles stop its time to replace the mix.My recipe is two cups of sugar dissolved in lukewarm water.I use the oceanspray bottles and fill them to the ring,about where the handle starts from the bottom.I mix 1/2 TSP of yeast in a bowl with a little water and a pinch of sugar.I mix it up and sit it,stirring frequently for about ten minutes.Whil doing that I add the sugar to the water,and a TSP of baking soda and mix the water.I cap the top of the container with my hand and shake it until the sugar dissolves.Then I pour the yeast mix in and hook it up.That lasts me for a month.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting subject. One day I may try the c02. At this time though, I'm not using it but am running an internal pump for extra oxygen. My plants seem to be doing fine. After 1 year of planting, I fertilized my plants with Osmocote beads in ice cubes, shoved under the gravel for the plant's roots.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

I used the exact same method as you exept when I mixed the yeast in a small amount of water I miss read the instructions and used about 2-3 cups then after reading more about it i realized i was supposed to use less water. I hooked up the generater about 12 hours ago and im getting 1 bubble every 7-10 seconds. Is this good? and also Im not sure if the bubble rate will increase by tomorow.

and also in my setup I have the hose running to water in a second botle that i have filled to about 3 inches from the top and a hose coming out of the air space in that bottle to my aquarium. I saw it on a few web sites and figured id try it. does this help? if not its ok since I run my hose into my filter inlet and cant see the bubbles so with the second bottle I can tell if its working or not. 

thanks alot in advance and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html

The above thread contains excellent info on setting up a DIY yeast fermentation CO2 system, and a great recipe for the yeast-sugar mixture (using all grocery store items, including some Jell-O and baking soda to lengthen the life of the solution and regulate the output).

I'm currently using the recipe and my CO2 has been running for a month now, still going strong.

And as far as the liquid fert and root tabs in conjunction - a vehement YES! I did the same in my old low-tech 10 gallon and had great success.


----------

